# So I want to join the Navy...



## Johngalt24 (5 Nov 2013)

So currently I am a university student in a super elite program (less than 8 enrolled), and have seen where it will take me and realizing it's not for me so I am planning on leaving. 

I've done cadets (I know a lot of reg force dislike them) and it was fantastic.  My father served for 29 years on both the ships and in Mill Cove, his father (my grandfather) was artillery in WW2 until being discharged to work for some secret NRC office in Ottawa. Needless to say this is what I want, a career I can be proud of. 

Now my job selection is what I am looking for information on. They don't say hiring, they aren't in demand. 

1. NCIOp
2. Naval Electronic Sensor Op (NESOp?)
3. Sonar Op

As I haven't met with recruiting officer yet, what are the chances of getting into any of these in the coming year?

Currently in Hell week for midterms, so hoping to go either Friday or early next week. 

Thanks for any help you can give.

-Patrick in Ottawa


----------



## JorgSlice (5 Nov 2013)

LOL "super elite"


----------



## Johngalt24 (5 Nov 2013)

Just quoting the undergraduate calendar:
" Finally, the Department offers a “super-elite” Honours program..."


----------



## Goose15 (5 Nov 2013)

Johngalt24 said:
			
		

> ...Now my job selection is what I am looking for information on. They don't say hiring, they aren't in demand.
> 
> 1. NCIOp
> 2. Naval Electronic Sensor Op (NESOp?)
> ...



Only a recruiter can give you information in regards to an occupation being in demand and/or hiring. 

No one, not even a recruiter, can tell you your chances of getting in. Good luck!


----------



## Ice97 (10 Nov 2013)

Johngalt24 said:
			
		

> So currently I am a university student in a super elite program (less than 8 enrolled), and have seen where it will take me and realizing it's not for me so I am planning on leaving.
> 
> I've done cadets (I know a lot of reg force dislike them) and it was fantastic.  My father served for 29 years on both the ships and in Mill Cove, his father (my grandfather) was artillery in WW2 until being discharged to work for some secret NRC office in Ottawa. Needless to say this is what I want, a career I can be proud of.
> 
> ...



Super-Elite eh?  Does this super-elite program have a name?  Now i'm not a recruiter.....but I would imagine that if a trade is listed as not hiring and not in demand.....then you will be waiting a long time.  But....you will never know your chances until you talk to a recruiter.  Also.....it doesn't matter which trade you want....you won't know if you're eligable for it until you do the CFAT


----------



## Johngalt24 (9 Feb 2014)

follow up post:

so I did an application, ended up applying for MARS officer via ROTP.  

Completed my CFAT and my ROTP application, sent it in a few weeks ago.

I am now stuck waiting.  What do I do in the mean time?  Do I email the recruiter that I met with and see if I can get an update?


----------



## Goose15 (9 Feb 2014)

I would call them thus getting an answer on when yer next steps (interview/medical) will be.


----------



## Johngalt24 (15 Feb 2014)

So emailed recruiter, he said it was up to RMC.  Following day, RMC emails and said I was regretfully not accepted.  Emailed recruiter back to see why and what my options were, still awaiting responce.

What do you all recommend?

I am graduating school April 2015, should I apply to reserves for meantime or just wait and try to go DI?

My end result is INT, but need "military experience" to get into the trade.  My idea was to get into Navy Reserves, possibly MARS, get some experience (1-2 years while I finish school), then apply for DI to reg force.  Is that a sound course of action?


----------



## ForeverLearning (15 Feb 2014)

I've done the whole emailing thing because I was nervous about calling. In the end I had to grow a pair and just call. Write down the things you want to ask and get across before calling. It's way more personal to call than doing emails. I've found the recruiter actually tries to get things done more than seeing an email - im sure they get dozens of emails every day/night.

Just my 2 cents. Good luck - Don't get discouraged


----------



## Johngalt24 (17 Feb 2014)

Good news!

So they ended up calling me as I was getting their number to call them. 

Didn't get in to ROTP due to grades, which is understandable as I work two jobs to pay for school, but still good enough grades to go officer.

Recruiting officer told me to try RESO in the reserves.  I sent the unit an email and had answers for me within an hour, and because I've already done CFAT and my file is already at the reserve centre, I can potentially make it to BMOQ this summer.

Very impressed how quickly they got back to me.


----------



## DAA (17 Feb 2014)

Johngalt24 said:
			
		

> Good news!
> 
> So they ended up calling me as I was getting their number to call them.
> 
> ...



Choose wisely!  You need to decide upfront first and foremost just which path you want to go down.  Reserve Force (Part Time) or Regular Force (Full Time).  If you join the Res F and at some point decide you want to transfer over to the Reg F, you could be waiting once again.


----------



## Johngalt24 (17 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Choose wisely!  You need to decide upfront first and foremost just which path you want to go down.  Reserve Force (Part Time) or Regular Force (Full Time).  If you join the Res F and at some point decide you want to transfer over to the Reg F, you could be waiting once again.



That's dependant on if they are looking for people to fill the roll though no?


----------



## DAA (17 Feb 2014)

Johngalt24 said:
			
		

> That's dependant on if they are looking for people to fill the roll though no?



The CF is always looking for people to fill "the roll".  Some paths could be more challenging than others.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Feb 2014)

After seeing the thread title, tell me I'm not the only one to think of:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UAnq33zRq8


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> After seeing the thread title, tell me I'm not the only one to think of:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UAnq33zRq8



I was thinking more of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw

 ;D


----------



## DAA (17 Feb 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> After seeing the thread title, tell me I'm not the only one to think of:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UAnq33zRq8



More applicable to the Army.......



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw
> ;D



That's more like it.....

It's too bad the Marketting people aren't quite as "creative" and neither of the two finish off with "Apply OnLine NOW at www.forces.ca!"

 ;D


----------



## d_edwards (18 Feb 2014)

This one came to mind,  always gave me a laugh.

"Navy, because joining the army is just stupid"   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oi-D2_r_Oc


----------

